# Savage 93R17 FV Rifle.... Miss Fires...



## Skywagon (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm a new guy to this forum and hope for some of your opinions to a problem.

I have a new Savage 93 .17 HMR with the accu-trigger set-up. New enough that I have been to the range twice and only gone through 50 rds or so.

In those visits, I have had 8 mis-fires on both CCI and Hornady HMR ammo. I sent the CCI ammo back to CCI and they test fired it, including the misfire cartridges that I included. They all fired fine says CCI.

I noted on the misfires, that my firing pin had indeed marked the shell case rim well.

They concluded that my new rifle has a bad firing pin or it is restricted by factory grease, etc. In either case, they said that my firing pin was not striking the rimless case heavy enough.

I have cleaned the bolt with grease cleaner (without disassembling the bolt...hmmm). I had mis-fires after the cleaning. And, I have also, re-fired some of the mis-fires rounds. They all fired fine by striking a different area of the rim.

Now... the question. Does my new rifle really have a bad firing pin? Or, could be that the rimless cartridge is not getting a full slurry of primer when the shell is manuf. And, when, I fire it, the pin hits an area that is not primer coated....???

I don't know how to proceed on this as I would not want to go to all the trouble of packing and shipping the rifle back to Savage if the problem is found not to be in the gun.

Hopefully, others of you may have run across this situation and can advise me....
Kindest regards,


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

You might have got a bad batch of ammo. Have you tried another box from a different lot number?


----------



## Skywagon (Jul 12, 2007)

Since the post, I have been back to the range with different ammo lots. Same problem.... had 3 misfires, but, on a second try each fired Ok. I am going to clean the bolt again, hoping that it is factory grease or a partical from assembly that is preventing the firing pin from completing it's full reach.
skywagon


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Definitely a firing pin problem. I have seen this before on other makes. I'd bet the pin is busted in half. Probably from dry firing.


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

you might want to post this question on savageshooters.com and see if any of those guy's have ever had a similar problem, maybe it's something simple.


----------



## J.R. (May 30, 2007)

ok... as unlikely as it could be "sh1t happens" it could simply be something wrong with the lot.

if you know how to do it properly , take the bolt apart if not find a gun smith


----------



## OUTSIDERS_44 (Oct 31, 2007)

HELLO SKYWAGON !! I HAVE THE EXACT THING HAPPENING TO MY SAVAGE 93R17 17HMR. I'VE CLEANED THE HECK OUT OF THE BOLT, EVEN HAD THE FIRING PIN OUT . HAVE YOU FOUND ANYTHING??
PLEASE HELP, ANYONE???


----------

